# ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?



## Horilein (23. Februar 2013)

*ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Hallo Leute,

ich hab da son Plan.Hab ne ASUS 7950 die eigendlich schon recht leise ist aber eben noch nicht richtig leise.Unter Last nen
leichtes Brummen und Surren.Liegt warscheinlich auch daran das die ASUS Lüfter direkt mit dem Grakacase verschraubt sind.
Nun versuche ich die Karte leiser und trozdem kühler zu bekommen ohne nen EKL oder Peter für mal eben 70-90,-€ mit Lüftern zu Kaufen.
Der Plan sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einmal die HD7950 komplett und einmal die "Motorhaube" abgebaut.

Die Lüfter bau ich raus und ersetzte sie gegen 2 von denen hier: be quiet! Silent Wings PWM 92mm (BL022) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
die passen prima weil sie nen runden Aussenrahmen haben und 93! mm durchmesser(Löcher in der Karte 97 mm).
Durch den runden Rahmen passt es auch von der Tiefe und die Lüfter liegen nicht auf den Lammelen. Hab ca. 12 mm Platz zwischen Lüftern im Case und
dem eigendlichem Kühler.
Nackt sieht das so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das größte Problem ist son Dingen liferbar zu finden!
Nix zu machen ausser inner Bucht und ausm Ausland für viel Geld.
Forum de Luxx <- da werden sie geholfen.
Wo bekommt man son kleinen 4pin Stecker her?Such such....jap das hat wohl fast jeder zu Hause^^.
Da ich aber zwei Lüfter reinbaun möchte sieht meins so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

einmal zerlegt und einmal zusammengebaut.
Funzt, Tachosignal und Regler, geht alles.Probiert mit 2x120mm BeQuiet.
Wenn es Caseking heute noch zu liefern geschafft hätte zu liefern wäre der Post auch fertig geworden^^.Auch nur Menschen.Montag bestimmt da.
So bleib ich Euch mal noch Bilder und Temps vonner fertigen DCUII V3^^ schuldig.
Obs alles funzt weiß ich auch noch nicht,aber dem Orginalkühler passiert ja nix.

Bis dahin


----------



## Buddhafliege (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

[x] Abo, bin mal auf die Resultate gespannt was die Temperatur angeht und die Bilder, hatte mir so etwas auch schon mit Noisblockerlüfter vorgestellt, allerdings müsste man da den Rahmen etwas bearbeiten.
Hoffe auf ein baldiges Update.  für Kreativität und Neugier die scheinbar größer als die Angst vor der Garantie ist. Ein Kerl nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab da son Plan.Hab ne ASUS 7950 die eigendlich schon recht leise ist aber eben noch nicht richtig leise.Unter Last nen
> leichtes Brummen und Surren.Liegt warscheinlich auch daran das die ASUS Lüfter direkt mit dem Grakacase verschraubt sind.
> ...



Jo da bin ich mal gespannt auf die temps und Lautstärke . Würde mich für dich freuen wenn es sehr positiv ausgehen würde 

ich dachte du hast zuwenig Zeit  (Insider )


----------



## Horilein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Wenn ich gesagt hätte ich hätte mehr Zeit hättest Du, lieber EVGAMensch der ne ASUS Karte hat^^, mich zu BF3 
verdonnert
Aber Zeit für meine Hardware hab ich immer, bis tief in die Nacht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Februar 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Wenn ich gesagt hätte ich hätte mehr Zeit hättest Du, lieber EVGAMensch der ne ASUS Karte hat^^, mich zu BF3
> verdonnert
> Aber Zeit für meine Hardware hab ich immer, bis tief in die Nacht



So muss das auch


----------



## Andy188 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Hört sich sehr interessant an,  zumal ich auf der Suche  nach einer (bezahlbaren) leisen Grafikkarte als Ersatz für meine Sapphire Ultimate Radeon HD 7750  bin...

 Wäre der Austausch der Lüfter auch bei kleineren Modellen möglich?  Sind die sonst so laut?!


----------



## Axonia (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Hi  
Ich habe ja die gleiche Karte 
Ist schon echt interessant, ich schau mal was du damit rausholen kannst.
Aber dann habe ich doch noch eine Frage  
Wie um himmels willen, hast du die Schrauben gelöst bekommen ? Ich habe es jetzt schön öfter versucht.
Keine Chance. Die sind von Asus so unglaublich fest angezogen, dass jeder Schraubenzieher durchdreht und ich eher die Schraube zerstöre, als sie gelöst bekomme 

Gruß Axonia


----------



## Horilein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Axonia schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich habe ja die gleiche Karte
> Ist schon echt interessant, ich schau mal was du damit rausholen kannst.
> Aber dann habe ich doch noch eine Frage
> ...



Die sind mit roter Farbe/Kleber geklebt^^.Aber mit nem RICHTIGEM Schraubendreher wars Easy.(PZ 1)
Sitzen aber echt fest.Da haste recht^^.


----------



## Axonia (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Horilein schrieb:


> Die sind mit roter Farbe/Kleber geklebt^^.Aber mit nem RICHTIGEM Schraubendreher wars Easy.(PZ 1)
> Sitzen aber echt fest.Da haste recht^^.



Das erklärt natürlich alles ... 
Na dann bin ich mal auf dein Ergebnis gespannt. Aber die Luffis sind ganz schön teuer :O 
Hoffentlich hat es sich am Schluss wenigstens gelohnt. 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Horilein (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Axonia schrieb:


> Das erklärt natürlich alles ...
> Na dann bin ich mal auf dein Ergebnis gespannt. Aber die Luffis sind ganz schön teuer :O
> Hoffentlich hat es sich am Schluss wenigstens gelohnt.
> Viel Erfolg



Dank Dir
Aber wenn ich so nen EKL spare relativiert sich der Preis der Lüffi`s


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Februar 2013)

Sollen heute die Luffis kommen ?


----------



## Horilein (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Nein,Caseking meint morgen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Februar 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Nein,Caseking meint morgen



Schade 

hoffentlich kommen die morgen auch


----------



## Axonia (25. Februar 2013)

Hoffe ich auch : /
Bin ganz gespannt *_*


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Verfolge den Thread auch gespannt, habe die ja gleiche Karte, bin allerdings mit Temp. + Lautstärke sehr zufrieden. 


			
				Horilein schrieb:
			
		

> Nun versuche ich die Karte leiser und trozdem kühler zu bekommen


Ich denke, dass sich dein Silent Wings-Mod nur in Richtung gesenkter Gesamt-/Lastlautstärke auswirken wird.
Eine damit einhergehende Temperatursenkung halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.
Der Luftdurchsatz wird durch die BeQuiet-Lüfter nicht erhöht, evtl. sogar im Gegenteil, dass diese dafür aber geringere Laufgeräusche mit sich bringen
und damit für eine höhere Laufruhe sorgen, ist klar.


----------



## Jolly91 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Es kommt nicht nur auf den Durchsatz an, sondern auch auf den Druck.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht nur auf den Durchsatz an, sondern auch auf den Druck.


 
Genau, mehr Druck = mehr Durchsatz.
Denkst du, die SW´s bringen mehr Druck?


----------



## Horilein (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Jap,der Lüfter ist deutlich größer.Der Asusproppeler ist sehr flach.Aber ich würde Lügen wenn ich sagen würde ich wüsste wies ausgeht^^.
Die Lüfter sind da, aber ich darf noch bis ca. siebzehnhundert Arbeiten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Februar 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Jap,der Lüfter ist deutlich größer.Der Asusproppeler ist sehr flach.Aber ich würde Lügen wenn ich sagen würde ich wüsste wies ausgeht^^.
> Die Lüfter sind da, aber ich darf noch bis ca. siebzehnhundert Arbeiten



Nimm nen halben  wir können doch nicht solange warten


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Da kommen die ersten Ergebnisse also heute Abend, sehr gut - so lange können wir auch noch warten - sind ja schließlich selbst noch am Arbeiten.:


----------



## Horilein (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Puh,fertich
Eins vorab: Man sollte sich beim Adapter zusammenpiloten mehr Zeit nehmen.Die Lüfter
liefen alles schick.Eine Rauchen und 97° auf der Gpu weil ich`s beim zusammenbaun etwas derbe knicken musste.
Kabel auseinandergerutscht, scheiß Tape^^
Jetzt aber mit Schrumpfschlauch^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die runden Kanten an den Lüftern hab ich
mit nem Cutter nachbearbeitet so dass sie fast genau in die Caseöffnung passen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Asuslüfter in Action.Bei den beiden BeQuiet hab ich die Steuerung auf 75% gestellt
um in etwa die selbe Drehzahl zu bekommen.Die Karte ist *viel* Leiser!Jetzt muss ich noch inner Lüfisteuerung rum-
basteln bisses passt.Aber die Werte sprechen eigendlich schon für sich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis 50% oder 1100U/min sind die Lüfter nicht zu hören,ab 70%(ca. 1750U/min)ein sehr leises Rauschen.
Bei selber Drehzahl sind die Asuslüfter deutlich warbehmbar.Aber auch nicht unmenschlich Laut.

Grüße Horilein


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Wow! Ganze 10K kühler 
Wenn ich mir das so anseh, will ich auch gleich loslegen  Super Arbeit 

Zwei Fragen hab ich:
1. Musstest du irgendwelche neuen Löcher bohren? Und kann man die Karte wieder ohne Probleme in den "Urzustand" zurückversetzen?
2. Hast du die beiden BeQuiet! Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung der Karte geklemm? Und braucht man dazu einen Adapter?

Edit: Frage zwei hat sich beim Lesen des Startposts von selbst beantwortet


----------



## Axonia (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Vielen Dank für deinen Test ... 
Also wenn ich das sehe ... Puuuh
Da komme ich ja selber wirklich in Versuchen auch ein wenig zu basteln 
SUPER ARBEIT


----------



## Horilein (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> 1. Musstest du irgendwelche neuen Löcher bohren? Und kann man die Karte wieder ohne Probleme in den "Urzustand" zurückversetzen?



Keine Löcher gebohrt, nur mit der Klebepistole fixiert.Hält gut ist aber leicht Entfernbar.
Orginalzustand wäre kein Problem.(War mir auch Wichtig, weil muss ja nicht alles klappen was man
so Bastelt^^)


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Muss. Der. Versuchung. Wiederstehen!

Vielleicht leiste ich mir nächsten Monat auch so ein kleines Upgrade 
Meinst du, dass man auch Lüfter mit normalem Rahmen verwenden könnte? Der dürfte ja eigentlich nicht höher liegen, oder?


----------



## Horilein (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Muss. Der. Versuchung. Wiederstehen!
> 
> Vielleicht leiste ich mir nächsten Monat auch so ein kleines Upgrade
> Meinst du, dass man auch Lüfter mit normalem Rahmen verwenden könnte? Der dürfte ja eigentlich nicht höher liegen, oder?



Nein das passt nicht.Sind nur 21 mm bis zu den Alulammelen.
Der noch:Lüfter mit Tiefe: 14mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Aber der gefiel mir nicht und ich hab auch so nur BeQuiet.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Horilein schrieb:


> Nein das passt nicht.Sind nur 21 mm bis zu den Alulammelen.
> Der noch:Lüfter mit Tiefe: 14mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Aber der gefiel mir nicht und ich hab auch so nur BeQuiet.


 
Oh mein Gott 
Nein, der gefällt mir auch nicht, zumindest bei der restlichen Farbgebung der Karte ^^


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Ich bin über das Ergebnis erstaunt - Respekt.

Du schreibst: "... ab 70%(ca. 1750U/min)ein sehr leises Rauschen.
Bei selber Drehzahl sind die Asuslüfter deutlich warbehmbar.Aber auch nicht unmenschlich Laut."

Bedeutet das, dass die Orig.-Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl deutlich lauter als die SW´s sind oder nur ein anderes Geräusch fabrizieren und dabei ähnlich laut sind?


----------



## Horilein (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Ich bin über das Ergebnis erstaunt - Respekt.
> 
> Du schreibst: "... ab 70%(ca. 1750U/min)ein sehr leises Rauschen.
> Bei selber Drehzahl sind die Asuslüfter deutlich warbehmbar.Aber auch nicht unmenschlich Laut."
> ...



Ich find die Asus Lüfter lauter/knurriger/bissiger iwi so.Die SW`s sind bis 50% nicht warzunehmen.
Hauptgrund war ja die Lautstärke(Fredname:flüstern).Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebniss.
Asus Fan´s 30% 1750 die SW´s 75% 1750, die Steuerung musst ich schon Anpassen.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Ok verstehe, es herrscht somit bei Drehzahlgleichheit@1750rpm eine nahezu gleiche Gesamtlautstärke nur ist die Geräuschkulisse der SW´s deutlich angenehmer vom Ton.


----------



## Horilein (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Ok verstehe, es herrscht somit bei Drehzahlgleichheit@1750rpm eine nahezu gleiche Gesamtlautstärke nur ist die Geräuschkulisse der SW´s deutlich angenehmer vom Ton.



Nein.Die SW´s sind bei selber Drehzahl leiser.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Februar 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erfolg O

also mit meiner pcgh app kann ich die temps nicht erkennen ....also hörbar wenn still ist höre ich meine karte bei 25% und 30%  schon gut. 20% ist schön . Wieviel u/min sind denn 25%? würde mich interessieren und wieviel Grad?


----------



## Horilein (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

25% 400 U/min und dann zu Warm.Das geht im Idle aber nicht unter Last.
Die Asuslüfter drehen auch bis kanpp 4000 bei den BeQuiet ist bei 1800 schluss.
Was den Asuslüftern bei 70-100% ne höhere Kühlleistung beschert.Die dann aber Nervtötend ist.
Ich mach mal noch paar Test`s heute Nachmittag.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Horilein schrieb:


> Die Asuslüfter drehen auch bis kanpp 4000 bei den BeQuiet ist bei 1800 schluss.
> Was den Asuslüftern bei 70-100% ne höhere Kühlleistung beschert.Die dann aber Nervtötend ist.


Die Leistung der 100% Fan der orig.-Lüfter benötige ich z.B. für die Benchmarks mit 1300/1750Mhz@1,250V, dann bleibt die Karte dabei sogar knapp unter 70°C unter Last.
Bei den Benchmarks ist mir die Lautstärke egal. Aber für den vernünftigen 24/7-Betrieb sind die SW´s in der Tat eine Option.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Februar 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> 25% 400 U/min und dann zu Warm.Das geht im Idle aber nicht unter Last.
> Die Asuslüfter drehen auch bis kanpp 4000 bei den BeQuiet ist bei 1800 schluss.
> Was den Asuslüftern bei 70-100% ne höhere Kühlleistung beschert.Die dann aber Nervtötend ist.
> Ich mach mal noch paar Test`s heute Nachmittag.



Ok 

bei mir muss es unter last (games ) lautlos sein.

Bei wieviel % /u/min sind die SW 's denn unhörbar bei weieviel Grad im idle und in games ?


----------



## Horilein (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einaml Idle einmal Last.
Mr.EVGA wenn Du es wünscht dreh ich mitm Smartphone auch nen Video.Nur müssten wir ne Referenzlautstärke finden.
Für mich beides Leise,im Idle unhörbar unter Last auch *sehr* Leise.Und ich bin da echt Pissig^^.
Games müsst ich auch mal noch Testen...oO.Anner Vcore bin ich auch noch am Basteln wie man sehen kann.
Meine schöne Mittagspause


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Februar 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=629235"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=629234"/>
> 
> Einaml Idle einmal Last.
> Mr.EVGA wenn Du es wünscht dreh ich mitm Smartphone auch nen Video.Nur müssten wir ne Referenzlautstärke finden.
> ...



Muss ich mir zuhause angucken weil über die app erkennt man die screens net 
ok mit dem Video wäre dufte


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Die 63% Fan der SW´s stellen einen super Kompromiss dar, nur 2°C wärmer als mit den 1750rpm, dabei aber sicher leiser.
Musst du für 1050Mhz die VCore wirklich so hoch nehmen? (wird ja immer mehr)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

so zuhause..

ok 65% ist unhörbar? 

ab wann konntest du denn deine asuslüfter hören? also ich höre sie wenn ich mit ohr ans gehäuse gehe ab 20% .......aber was sehr sehr leise ist ab 30% finde ich das schon nicht mehr schön. aber wenn die 65% wirklich fast lautlos ist dann wäre es ja echt top bei der temp


----------



## Axonia (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Vielleicht habe ich das überlesen, aber der Temp unterschied könnte der auch dadurch gegeben sein, dass du ne andere WLP benutzt hast ? 
Oder der Anpressdruck vllt diesmal anders war ? 
Oder blieb wirklich alles beim alten und der Unterschied waren echt nur die Lüfter ? Weil komm ich gerade nicht drüber weg 
Nur das mit dem Adapter gibt mir noch zu denken, den man derzeit nicht kaufen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Axonia schrieb:


> Nur das mit dem Adapter gibt mir noch zu denken, den man derzeit nicht kaufen


 
Falls du dich vor mir dazu entscheiden solltest, deine GraKa umzubauen und woanders so einen adapter bestellst, kannst du mir bitte mitteilen, wo du den bestellst?


----------



## Axonia (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Falls du dich vor mir dazu entscheiden solltest, deine GraKa umzubauen und woanders so einen adapter bestellst, kannst du mir bitte mitteilen, wo du den bestellst?


 
Klar  
Sollte ich was finden, dann schick ich dir ne PM ... Weil ich weiß net ob ich das so hinbekomme wie der gute Horilein 
Sonst würde ich das selber basteln. Bin aber was sowas angeht nicht ganz so begabt


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Vielen Dank 

Ich freu mich schon drauf, mal wieder was zu basteln


----------



## Axonia (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Gerne, mich juckts auch schon in den Fingern und da ich ja nun gesehen habe was da noch rauszuholen ist ... 
Habe auch schon jacob-elektronik ne Mail geschrieben, weil auf deren HP steht, dass dieser Adapter im Zulauf ist. 
Würde jetzt gerne wissen ob dies vor dem 20 März ist. Denn sonst bekommt man den Adapter ja wirklich nirgendwo bzw. erst in gut 3 Wochen 
NEED IT 
Würde mich nur interessieren ob die Gegebenheiten bei ihm alle gleich waren bei den Test.
Sprich: WLP, Raumtemp und möglicherweise andere Anpressdruck. 
Aber da wird er mir sicherlich was zu sagen können


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Den Kühlkörper hat er doch gar nicht entfernt, oder? Sondern nur die Abdeckung mit den Lüftern dran.
Mal ne Frage zu deiner/euren Karte/n: Habt ihr auch irgendwo zwischen Abdeckung und PCB so eine Art rosanes Pad? Ich bau mal kurz die Karte aus und mach ein Bild davon, sonst wird wohl niemand wissen, was ich meine 
Bin gleich zurück...

... da bin ich wieder 
Hier ist mal ein Bild davon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht für mich wie ein Wärmeleit-Pad aus und scheint auf nem VRAM-Chip zu sitzen...

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist (sorry, ist jetzt ein bisschen Off Topic): Bei meiner Karte fehlen zwei Schrauben  und zwar die beiden äußeren der drei Schrauben an der Kurzen Seite, an der sich nicht die Slotblende befindet (siehe Bild) - die müssten doch eigentlich da sein, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Horilein hat die rosa Pads auch ^^
Daher meine neue Frage: Da die Pads auch nach dem Umbau noch da sind, sind die nicht irgendwie klebrig oder so?


----------



## Axonia (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Hey, ich hoffe erst einmal das Horilein  uns nicht sauer ist, dass wir nun hier spammen. 
Also ich habe mal nachgeschaut, auch bei mir fehlen die Schrauben. Die Pads sind tatsächlich rosa. 
Ich hänge mal ein Bild an  
Also alles ist in Ordnung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Inwiefern klebrig ?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Im Entfernten geht es ja um das Thema "Asus HD 7950 DCUII V2" 

Gut, dann bin ich ja beruhigt  Ich denke, wenn ich dann die neuen Lüfter einbau werd ich auch gleich mal die WLP wechseln, kann ja nicht schaden.
Die Rosa Pads passen irgendwie nicht so zum Rest der Karte  aber wenigstens sieht man sie nur auf der Seite, die ohnehin zum Mainboard zeigt


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Japp, die zwei Schrauben fehlen ab Werk, das ist normal, ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Axonia (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Im Entfernten geht es ja um das Thema "Asus HD 7950 DCUII V2"



Dem schließe ich mich mal an 
Jap, wobei ich muss sagen, dass die WLP von Asus bei mir  war. Ich war wirklich überrascht.
Ich habe Flüssigmetall drauf gemacht und habe kaum Unterschiede merken können. Keine Ahnung ob ich auf einmal anders getestet habe, oder die Raum Temp einfach so verschieden ist.  Ich hätte wohl besser drauf achten müssen.
Jap also die Pads siehst du ja nun wirklich nicht.
Nur bei den Spannungswandlern hätte ich mir lieber nen passiven Kühlkörper gewünscht. Aber man kann wohl nicht alles haben


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Japp, die zwei Schrauben fehlen ab Werk, das ist normal, ist bei mir auch so.



Komisch, dass trotzdem Bohrlöcher vorhanden sind 



Axonia schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich mal an
> Jap, wobei ich muss sagen, dass die WLP von Asus bei mir  war. Ich war wirklich überrascht.
> Ich habe Flüssigmetall drauf gemacht und habe kaum Unterschiede merken können. Keine Ahnung ob ich auf einmal anders getestet habe, oder die Raum Temp einfach so verschieden ist.  Ich hätte wohl besser drauf achten müssen.
> Jap also die Pads siehst du ja nun wirklich nicht.
> Nur bei den Spannungswandlern hätte ich mir lieber nen passiven Kühlkörper gewünscht. Aber man kann wohl nicht alles haben


 
Dann werd ich mal untersuchen, ob eine Priese MX-2 tiefere Temperaturen bringt


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Axonia schrieb:


> Nur bei den Spannungswandlern hätte ich mir lieber nen passiven Kühlkörper gewünscht. Aber man kann wohl nicht alles haben


Die VRM´s werden mittels der Kühlplatte, die auch den VRAM bedeckt, passiv gekühlt, bei mir bleiben die VRM´s aber ordentlich kühl bei dieser Karte.
Glaube kaum, dass ein einzelner Passivkühler auf den VRM´s bessere Temps produziert. 
Sapphire verbaut diese z.B. auf der 7950/7970 Dual-X, da hatte ich teilweise sogar 10-15°C schlechtere Werte damals.
Finde die Lösung mit der Kühlplatte ideal, weil sie im Gegensatz zu den kleinen einzelnen Kühlkörpern eine große Oberfläche hat.


----------



## Axonia (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

@s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w 
Berichte mir dann bitte  

@Topic
Sobald so ein Adapter erhältlich ist muss ich erst mal schauen, dass ich nen richtigen Schraubendreher bekomme. 
Denn da die Schrauben wirklich verklebt sind, wird das sicherlich noch nen Akt -.-

Edit: 
Ah okay. 
Na dass die mit der Kühlplatte gekühlt werden ist mir bewusst, dachte nur, dass es mit einem einzelnen Passivkühler besser ist. 
Aber die Erfahrung habe ich noch nicht machen können ala Sapphire. 
Na dann bin ich doch zufrieden (Y)


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Die VRM´s werden mittels der Kühlplatte, die auch den VRAM bedeckt, passiv gekühlt, bei mir bleiben die VRM´s aber ordentlich kühl bei dieser Karte.
> Glaube kaum, dass ein einzelner Passivkühler auf den VRM´s bessere Temps produziert.
> Sapphire verbaut diese z.B. auf der 7950/7970 Dual-X, da hatte ich teilweise sogar 10-15°C schlechtere Werte damals.
> Finde die Lösung mit der Kühlplatte ideal, weil sie im Gegensatz zu den kleinen einzelnen Kühlkörpern eine große Oberfläche hat.


 
Welche Temperatur erreichen deine VRM's denn unter Last?



Axonia schrieb:


> @s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w
> Berichte mir dann bitte


 
Wird gemacht!
Hab gerade auch nicht viel zu tun, dann würde sich das ja geradezu anbieten


----------



## Horilein (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

oO...Butter bei die Fische.
Ich hab noch nicht ein Game getestet und Ihr wollt schrauben.....
Ich bin mir ja selber noch gar nicht zu 100% sicher^^.
Nacher gebt Ihr mir schuld....oO.


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Welche Temperatur erreichen deine VRM's denn unter Last?


Mit meiner 24/7-Einstellung (s. Sig.) nach 2h Crysis 3 69°C VRAM und 74°C VRM.
Bei 1200/1700@1,187V sind es dann 71°C und 76°C.


----------



## Jolly91 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Nicht schlecht! 

Vielleicht wird mir ja mal fad, und ich mach das mit der Gigabyte HD7970 Windforce 3X.


----------



## Axonia (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Horilein schrieb:


> oO...Butter bei die Fische.
> Ich hab noch nicht ein Game getestet und Ihr wollt schrauben.....
> Ich bin mir ja selber noch gar nicht zu 100% sicher^^.
> Nacher gebt Ihr mir schuld....oO.


 

Dann versorg uns mal fleißig mit weitern Informationen ... 
Tja was meinst du denn, wenn du mit so einer guten Idee um die Ecke kommst und schon von 10 Grad die Rede ist.
Bekomme ich ja solche *____* Augen


----------



## Horilein (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Die Leistung der 100% Fan der orig.-Lüfter benötige ich z.B. für die Benchmarks mit 1300/1750Mhz@1,250V, dann bleibt die Karte dabei sogar knapp unter 70°C unter Last.
> Bei den Benchmarks ist mir die Lautstärke egal. Aber für den vernünftigen 24/7-Betrieb sind die SW´s in der Tat eine Option.



Ein nicht zu unterschäzender Aspekt.Benchen und Übertakten ist dann schwieriger! Mir war die Lautheit wichtiger als die Temps.Klar brennen soll hier nix^^.
Was ich jetzt schon zu 100% sagen kann:
MEINE Karte ist Leiser.
MEINE Karte ist im Schnitt 5°C Kühler.
Und ICH bin zufrieden.
Nachher zock noch ne runde FarCry dann gibbet neue Temps


----------



## Axonia (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Ja das mit dem Benchen ist wirklich ein kleiner Nachteil, aber macht ja nichts  
Stellt man den Rechenknecht auf den Balkon  
5 Grad ist aber schon enorm in anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Karte wirklich hörbar leiser wurde. 
Die Karte ist quasi ja leise, nur brummst sie irgendwann dann leicht mit den Asus Lüftern


----------



## Horilein (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Axonia schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Benchen ist wirklich ein kleiner Nachteil, aber macht ja nichts
> Stellt man den Rechenknecht auf den Balkon
> 5 Grad ist aber schon enorm in anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Karte wirklich hörbar leiser wurde.
> Die Karte ist quasi ja leise, nur brummst sie irgendwann dann leicht mit den Asus Lüftern



Stimmt,und genau das hat genervt.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Hab mal die WLP von Asus durch die MX-2 ersetzt... und war geschockt 
Ich hatte sowohl im Idle, als auch unter Last fast 10K mehr  dann hab ich mir gedacht "Das kann doch nicht sein!", hab die Karte ausgebaut, nochmal den Kühler abmontiert, etwas mehr WLP drauf und nochmal getestet: Es hat mir eine um 1K niedrigere Temperatur im FurMark gebracht  im Idle ist es immerhin ein bisschen mehr


----------



## Axonia (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Das habe ich mir beinahe gedacht. 
Bevor ich das Flüssigmetall auftrug, habe ich es mit der MX 4 getestet und bin auf so ziemlich das gleiche Ergebnis gekommen 
Also kann man Asus nicht der Vorwurf machen, dass sie die aller günstigste Plämpe auf ihre Gpus schmieren


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Fazit: Don´t touch the Asus only for the thermal compound.
Danke euch für die interessante Info.


----------



## Horilein (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

*Der Asus DCUII 7950 Fred*
Das mir der WLP hätt ich auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. Februar 2013)

Ich war auch recht überrascht. Aber ich finde es super, dass Asus da keine 0815-Pampe reinschmiert


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Februar 2013)

Und warum wird meine dann auf einmal so heiß


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und warum wird meine dann auf einmal so heiß


 
Wolltest du sie nicht einschicken?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. Februar 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Wolltest du sie nicht einschicken?



Jo aber kann mich nicht trennen  läuft ja noch stable nur mit hohe temps  werde ich wohl nächste Woche wegschicken


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. März 2013)

Wo bleiben weitere Tests ?!


----------



## Horilein (1. März 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Jup,hab ich gemacht! Gebaut,WLP aufm i5 erneuert und Lüfter solange hin-und hergeschraubt bisses so ist wie es jetzt ist.Prima!
Weil ich hatte doch heute URLAUB!!!! Keine Kids keine Frau und ZEIIIIIIITTTTTT!!!!

Beim Video solltet Ihr die Lautstärke so reduzieren das dass Fingerstreichen überm Case grade noch zu hören ist.( ab ca. 40sek.)
Das Smartphone nimmt nicht die besten Videos auf aber langt wohl.  ->  Link zum Video

Die Graka hab ich nach den Tests auf 1000/1400@1.15V genommen weils passt. Mit den Einstellungen FarCry3 getestet.
Beim Daddel wird sie doch etwas Wärmer. Aber alles im grünem Bereich.
Stress hatte die Steckdose mitm Kombuster und Prime gleichzeitig^^ 350 Watt aus der Dose...oO. Ohne Monitor. Da hatte ich sie noch auf 1050/1400@1.13V
Temps und Lautstärke gehen in meinen Augen I.O.! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Innenleben Aktuell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber macht Euch selber nen Bild

Grüße Horilein


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (1. März 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Innenleben aktuell geht nicht.
Die jetzigen 1000/1400@1.15V sind wohl ein absolutes Sicherheits- u. Vernunftsetting?
Die vorigen 1050/1400@1.13V liefen im Spiel (FC3) nicht stabil?
Wie sehen deine VRM-Temps aus?


----------



## Horilein (1. März 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Naja, mein ASIC is derb daneben.Darum geht die Vcore auch so hoch.
Und ich finde den Kompromis@1100/1400@1.15V aus Lautstärke/Leistungssicht ganz gut.
FC3 lief auch in den vorherigen Settings auch prima.
Die VRM-Temps liegen in etwa mit der GPU gleich auf.(+/-5°)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. März 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Zuerst dachte ich, das Rauschen in dem Video kommt vom Mikro selbst, aber das waren ja die Lüfter 
Wirklich schön leise das Ganze 

Was für ne ASIC haste denn?


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (1. März 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Gut belüftet ist dein Gehäuse, hast du in der Front noch 2x120mm drin?
Die 1100/1400@1.15V wären wirklich ein sehr guter Kompromiss, aber oben schreibst du von 1000/1400@1.15V?`
Das hatte mich gewundert. War wohl ein Tippfehler.
Die VRM´s bleiben also auch richtig kühl - perfekt.


----------



## Horilein (1. März 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Was für ne ASIC haste denn?



58,4%....
@Voodoo5 einen 120iger unten inner front und einen 140iger noch im Seitenteil.
Und verzeih mir den vertipper^^. 1100/1400@1.15V


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (1. März 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Ja, also sehr gute Durchlüftung, leise zudem, schönes OC und niedrige Temps., was will man mehr.
Sei froh über deine niedrige ASIC, die ermöglicht dir diese genialen Temperaturen, mit >80% ASIC kannst du 10°C draufrechnen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. März 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Und ich dachte, meine 63,7 wären niedrig 
Aber es hat ja nicht nur Nachteile


----------



## Horilein (1. März 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Jup,hat lange gedauert bis die Kiste so ist wie ich sie gern haben möchte. Mal das ding einfach nen Jahr nicht anfassen und nur benutzen bleibt wohl nen Traum.
Obwohl, für meine Bastelwut wärs wiederrum nen Alptraum. Ein Teufelskreis. Und danke an Euch für die aufbauenden Post`s


----------



## Ralle@ (1. März 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Horilein schrieb:


> 58,4%....
> @Voodoo5 einen 120iger unten inner front und einen 140iger noch im Seitenteil.
> Und verzeih mir den vertipper^^. 1100/1400@1.15V


 
Ist doch super.
Meine beiden 7950 Vapors haben 93,7% und 88,5%. Da muss ich schon mit einem Accelero Hybrid auffahren wenn ich leise haben will. Niedrigen Asic Karten kannst Strom geben ohne dass die VRM merklich wärmer werden und der Verbrauch ist auch niedriger. Zudem sagt die Asic rein gar nichts wie viel Potenzial im Chip steckt.


----------



## Axonia (1. März 2013)

Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Meine Asus hat nen asic von 85% und das merkt man auch 
Dennoch bin ich weiterhin am überlegen ob ich den Umbau nicht dennoch wagen soll  
Na ich werd erst einmal versuchen die Asus Lüfter zu entkoppeln, Vllt bringt das etwas. Und sonst Bau ich auch um. Sollte ich es machen, werde ich es hier im Thread auch Posten, insofern Interesse besteht.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. März 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Axonia schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Meine Asus hat nen asic von 85% und das merkt man auch
> Dennoch bin ich weiterhin am überlegen ob ich den Umbau nicht dennoch wagen soll
> Na ich werd erst einmal versuchen die Asus Lüfter zu entkoppeln, Vllt bringt das etwas. Und sonst Bau ich auch um. Sollte ich es machen, werde ich es hier im Thread auch Posten, insofern Interesse besteht.


 
Los! Du weißt, dass du dem Bastel-Drang nicht widerstehen kannst


----------



## Horilein (1. März 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Möcht mal wissen wer Dir das mitm entkoppeln verraten hat^^.
Das Angebot zur Herstellung eines Y-PWM Adapters steht
Und natürlich besteht Interesse


----------



## Axonia (1. März 2013)

Haha .... Immer diese sucht nach dem Basten ... Schlimm PP hahaha

Jaaaa man munkelt, dass man mir diese Idee per PM zugesandt hatte 
Ja ich werde wenn ich es mache auf jeden fall auf dich zu kommen. Weil diesen Adapter bekommt man definitiv Nirgens wo derzeit. Habe ja selbst den Support angeschrieben von Jakob ... Und man sagte mir, dass sie es selber nicht wissen man würde nur "ausgehen" dass sie in 4 Wochen wieder bestellbar sind ... Aber auch nur ne Vermutung. Ich schreib dich dann auf jeden fall an und werde dann hier mal Fotos veröffentlichen. Dein Video schaue ich mit btw morgen am pc an. Derzeit bin ich nur übers Handy on ...


----------



## Telmur (11. April 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Ich habe das nun auch gemacht und ich muss sagen, ich bin mehr als begeistert!
Meinen PC hört man nun überhaupt nicht mehr und selbst unter Volllast ist er nicht zu hören.

Ich war nur erst geschockt wegen den Temperaturen, aber das lag an der billigen WLP die ich benutzt hab 
Jetzt ist alles im grünen Bereich, danke für die Infos @ TE  !


----------



## Axonia (11. April 2013)

Telmur schrieb:


> Ich habe das nun auch gemacht und ich muss sagen, ich bin mehr als begeistert!
> Meinen PC hört man nun überhaupt nicht mehr und selbst unter Volllast ist er nicht zu hören.
> 
> Ich war nur erst geschockt wegen den Temperaturen, aber das lag an der billigen WLP die ich benutzt hab
> Jetzt ist alles im grünen Bereich, danke für die Infos @ TE  !



Cool, dass du es gewagt hast. Ich habe ja mittlerweile einen Arctic Hybrid verbaut. 
Welche Temperaturen hast du denn so ? Also die WLP von Asus ist richtig gut  

Edit: okay gerade gelesen, dass die WLP von dir war.


----------



## Lt.Ford (25. April 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Ich habe meine Karte nun auch gemodded.
Klappt so weit alles ganz gut, absolut unhörbar und Temperaturen sind ok.

Doch leider passt mein Fan-Adapter nicht auf den Graka-Anschluss.
Ich habe diesen hier: Gelid VGA PWM Adapter bei idealo.de

Der hat 4 Pins, die Graka hat allerdings 5 Pins. Brauche ich alle 5 Pins? Ich muss halt einen auslassen, aber egal in welcher Konstellation ich den Adapter einstecke, die Lüfter drehen sich nicht.
Ich habe diese nun an meiner Lüftersteuerung, doch möchte ich gerne den Graka-Anschluss verwenden.

Tipps?


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (25. April 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Wow, das sieht ja mal Endgei - äh - gut aus! 
Find ich gut das ihr sowas gebastelt habt. Da kann sich das Ding ja sogar mit nem Accelero Xtreme messen!
(ca 50-55°C bei Vollast). Schon interresant


----------



## Horilein (26. April 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Karte nun auch gemodded.
> Klappt so weit alles ganz gut, absolut unhörbar und Temperaturen sind ok.
> 
> Doch leider passt mein Fan-Adapter nicht auf den Graka-Anschluss.
> ...



Glückwunsch

Der  Vierpinadapter Reicht.Wenn die Karte vor Dir liegt musst Du ihn  Linksbündig aufstecken.So das der Rechte und fünfte Pin leer bleibt.
Dann kommt alles an.Tachosignal usw.
Könne mir aber vorstellen das wenn Du noch nen Y-Adapter dazwischen hast das der Wiederstand zu Groß ist? Hast Du es mit einem Lüfter versucht?
Die "Lüfterdose" auf der Graka muss ab.

Mensch ich hab noch schnell was gefunden^^:


----------



## Lt.Ford (26. April 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Hi,

danke! 
Genau so hatte ich ihn zuerst drauf (war für mich die logischste Wahl), hat leider nicht funktioniert.
Ne, mit nur einem Lüfter habe ich es (noch) nicht probiert, aber selbst wenn das gehen würde, wäre das ziemlich unbrauchbar^^
Da es bei Aquatuning leider kein Y-Kabel gab, habe ich nun ein "YY"-Kabel (?, mit 3 statt 2 Enden). Davon geht dann ein Ende ins Leere, könnte es daran liegen? Eigentlich nicht, soweit ich weiß.

Da die "Lüfterdose" auf der Graka nur gesteckt ist, ist sie beim abstöpseln von alleine weggegangen (dachte erst, dass ichs kaputt gemacht habe )
Könnte es eventuell daran liegen, dass die Kabel des Adapters vielleicht falsch verdrahtet sind? (Gelb statt Rot oder so, kA)

Da ich jetzt gleich bis Sonntag weg bin, kann ich frühestens am Sonntag Abend weiterbasteln.
Aber schreibt mir all eure Ideen, ich werde sie dann falls möglich umsetzen^^

MfG
*
//Edit:*
Okay, ich hab doch noch etwas Zeit gefunden, um dem Problem auf die Schliche zu kommen.
Die Lösung war einfacher als gedacht: Ich habe einfach den PWM-VGA-Adapter umgedreht und es läuft ^^
Die Reihenfolge ist: PWM - RPM - 12V - Ground (- RPM Fan 2)
Mein Adapter ist aber genau umgekehrt, deshalb einfach umdrehen und es läuft. So einfach >.< Ich könnt mich hauen^^

//Edit2:

Nach 10 Minuten Furmark ist die Temp. auf 72°C (konstant). Dabei sind die Lüfter absolut unhörbar. Mir gefällts


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. April 2013)

Auf welchen takt ?


----------



## Axonia (26. April 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Auf welchen takt ?



Würde mich ebenfalls interessieren. 
Abgesehen von der GPU, wie warm werden denn die spannungswandler ?


----------



## Lt.Ford (27. April 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Standardtakt.
Dazu muss ich allerdings noch sagen, dass ich aktuell nur 2 Gehäuselüfter am Laufen habe (1x hinten 1x vorne, beide gedrosselt) und die Grakalüfter mit 1300 RPM oder so laufen (aber selbst mit den maximalen 1800 RPM sind sie immernoch leiser als die Asus Lüfter auf 20% = ~1300 RPM).
Bei ner Runde Battlefield 3 wird die GPU 65°C warm und bleibt dabei absolut unhörbar. Hat sich gelohnt 
Ich bin im Moment zu Hause am Laptop, bin frühestens Sonntagabend am PC, dann kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## Axonia (27. April 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Naja - Es ist ja auch ein Silentupgrade. Ich würde da auch nicht so viel OC
Weil die Asus Lüfter schon potenter sind. Aber halt nicht leiser. 
Aber hört sich bei dir super an. Ich meine 65 Grad sind doch  
Finds super, dass du dich getraut hast 
Jetzt würde mich nur noch die Spannungswandler interessieren. Wäre dir dankbar, wenn du die Sonntag nachreichen könntest.


----------



## Lt.Ford (27. April 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Jup, werde ich nachreichen.
Das Upgrade war im Prinzip relativ einfach, das "Schnitzen" der Lüfter war etwas anstrengend^^
Das Einzige, was mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitete war der Heißkleber. Der hält auf der Metallabdeckung nicht richtig >.<
Dafür bekomm ich die Lüfter aber umso leichter wieder ab, falls ich die Karte einschicken muss o.Ä. ^^


----------



## Horilein (27. April 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Jup, werde ich nachreichen.
> Das Upgrade war im Prinzip relativ einfach, das "Schnitzen" der Lüfter war etwas anstrengend^^
> Das Einzige, was mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitete war der Heißkleber. Der hält auf der Metallabdeckung nicht richtig >.<
> Dafür bekomm ich die Lüfter aber umso leichter wieder ab, falls ich die Karte einschicken muss o.Ä. ^^


 
War bestimmt ne preisbewuste Klebepistole
Meine "Patex" hält gut und lässt sich denoch leicht lösen.
Und ja,die Lüfter "schnitzen" bringt einen ins Schwitzen^^


----------



## Lt.Ford (27. April 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Haha  Die ist mittlerweile locker 15 Jahre alt.
An dem Tag, an dem ich die Lüfter geschnitzt habe, war es allgemein schon sehr warm^^ Und dann noch das Schnitzen  Bin danach direkt unter die Dusche xD


----------



## Lt.Ford (28. April 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Nach 10 Minuten Furmark VRM 1 85°C und VRM 2 76°C. Bleibt ziemlich konstant. Sollte ok sein, oder? (GPU Temp. liegt bei ~74°C)


----------



## Axonia (28. April 2013)

Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Nach 10 Minuten Furmark VRM 1 85°C und VRM 2 76°C. Bleibt ziemlich konstant. Sollte ok sein, oder? (GPU Temp. liegt bei ~74°C)



Furmark ist ja auch krass. 
Temps sind aber völlig im Rahmen. Unter normalen Bedingungen sollte das noch mal paar Grad weniger sein.


----------



## L-Patrick (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Ich weiß der Fred hat schon ein paar Wochen auf dem Buckel, jedoch finde ich die Idee sehr...interessant. 
Da ich nun meinen accelero gegen einen zalman zf3000 auf meiner gtx480 tauschen musste (AC war zu lang), nervt die Karte doch wieder n wenig.
Nun meine Frage: Wäre es denkbar anstatt der Zalman Lüfterchen ebenfalls 2 BQ drauf zu machen?
Hat damit einer der "Nachmacher" hier Erfahrung?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Horilein (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Ich weiß der Fred hat schon ein paar Wochen auf dem Buckel, jedoch finde ich die Idee sehr...interessant.
> Da ich nun meinen accelero gegen einen zalman zf3000 auf meiner gtx480 tauschen musste (AC war zu lang), nervt die Karte doch wieder n wenig.
> Nun meine Frage: Wäre es denkbar anstatt der Zalman Lüfterchen ebenfalls 2 BQ drauf zu machen?
> Hat damit einer der "Nachmacher" hier Erfahrung?
> ...



Nen Link oder nen Bild hätten geholfen....Faulbuckel^^.
Da der Zalman ZF3000 aber diese "hübschen "Wings" über den Lüftern hat würde ich zu diesen Propellern raten: Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die sollten, aufgrund ihrer geringen Tiefe, in den Zalman passen.Da ich son Dingen aber nicht hier hab müsstest Du dir die Arbeit machen und das Ding zelegen und messen.
Und vergiss nicht: Alle PCGH`ler sind irgendwie Pioniere


----------



## L-Patrick (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Faulbuckel...also bitte 
Ich entnehme deinem Post, das es prinzipiell gehen müsste, von daher wird das jetzt einfach versucht. Und höre mir auf mit diesen Fleischbällchen (ala Noctua)! 
also dann, ab an den Dremel.


----------



## Axonia (6. Mai 2013)

Super das du es wagst. Halt uns mal auf den laufenden. Bin ebenfalls sehr gespannt ob es klappt und wenn es klappt, ob da auch zu deiner Zufriedenheit ist


----------



## L-Patrick (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Gespannt bin ich auch. Grade die SpaWas machen mir allerdings Sorgen 
Nun heißt es jedoch erstmal mündliche Prüfungen hinter mich bringen, das gute Stück auseinander nehmen und Lüfter bestellen. Dazu dann aber in einem neuen Thread mehr


----------



## Axonia (6. Mai 2013)

Dann erst einmal viel Erfolg. Kannst ja dennoch ma ein Link reinhauen. Der Fortschritt würde mich interessieren. 

Lg


----------



## L-Patrick (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Ja ich werde meinen Thread hier mal verlinken wenn ich darf


----------



## Deep Thought (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Interessanter Thread. Ich habe eine Asus GTX 670 DirectCU II, und hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, die Lüfter zu tauschen. Allerdings wohl gegen 120 mm Lüfter. Sieht zwar nicht mehr so toll aus wie die Mods hier, ist aber leiser.

Ich hab es bislang noch nicht in Angriff genommen, wegen dem ungewöhnlichen Anschlussstecker. 




Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Die Reihenfolge ist: PWM - RPM - 12V - Ground (- RPM Fan 2)



Aha, danke.

Macht es irgend einen Unterschied, ob man den RPM2-Anschluss weg lässt? Irritiert das die Karte? 
Gibt es überhaupt ein Programm, das beide Lüfterdrehzahlen anzeigen kann?


----------



## efdev (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

der afterburner kann das z.B., wäre möglich kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Ion (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Deep Thought schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread. Ich habe eine Asus GTX 670 DirectCU II, und hab auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, die Lüfter zu tauschen.


 Du willst uns nicht ehrlich sagen das die leiseste 670 zu laut für dich ist?


----------



## Axonia (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Ion schrieb:


> Du willst uns nicht ehrlich sagen das die leiseste 670 zu laut für dich ist?



Das dachte ich mir auch gerade. Bin leicht irritiert 
Denn diese von Asus ist ja die leisteste in der Performance Klasse


----------



## efdev (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

es gibt leute die bräuchten einen rechner ohne lüfter der dennoch leise bleibt so ist das halt.

jeder hat eben andere empfindungen .


----------



## Ion (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Da kommt eigentlich nur sowas in Frage:
[User-Review] NOFAN PC Set A-43 - der komplett passiv gekühlte PC


----------



## Deep Thought (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Ion schrieb:


> Du willst uns nicht ehrlich sagen das die leiseste 670 zu laut für dich ist?


 
Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es auch lautere Karten gibt. 

Sie ist aber trotzdem das lauteste in meinem PC. Spätestens, wenn sie im Spielbetrieb auf 2500 Umdrehungen hoch geht, ist sie deutlich zu hören. Es ist zwar nicht "schlimm", aber es würde auch nicht schaden, wenn sie leiser wäre.

Ob ich die 1100 Umdrehungen im Desktopbetrieb höre, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich sagen. In dem Bereich sind die anderen Geräuschquellen dann zu präsent. Weniger Drehzahl würden hier aber trotzdem auch nicht weh tun. 

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass Asus die "kleinen" Lüfter gewählt hat, weil sie das technische Optimum wären. XXL-Lüfter, die weit über die Karte raus ragen, lassen sich schlicht schwer verkaufen. Auch wenn sie mehr Luft bei geringerer Lautstärke fördern.

Außerdem: der Threadersteller hat doch fast das gleiche Kühlsystem auf seiner GraKa. Da hat sich doch auch niemand beschwert, weil er es leiser haben wollte...


----------



## efdev (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

du kannst ja erst mal nach den temps der graka schauen und ggf. eine eigene lüfterkurve mit dem afterburner machen so kriege ich meiner 460 auch leise.


----------



## Axonia (9. Mai 2013)

Hey, das sollte kein Angriff sein. 
Finde nen Umbau immer ne coole Idee. 
Nur war ich im ersten Moment irritiert, weil die Asus 670 ja wirklich extrem leise sein soll. 
Sogar die leiseste in der Leistungsliga. 
Die 7950 vom TE oder auch meine agieren trotz größere Lüfter lauter. Drum sind sie auch umgebaut wurden. 
Also nicht falsch verstehen. Sollte kein mimimi von mir sein, von wegen unnötig.


----------



## Ion (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Deep Thought schrieb:


> Außerdem: der Threadersteller hat doch fast das gleiche Kühlsystem auf seiner GraKa. Da hat sich doch auch niemand beschwert, weil er es leiser haben wollte...


 Liegt auch daran das du gerade Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst
Die 7950 kommt zwar ebenfalls mit einem DCII Kühler, dieser ist aber trotz Tri-Slot lauter.
Du könntest natürlich eins machen, was efdev sagte: Die Lüfterkurve modifizieren, 10°C mehr unter Last in Kauf nehmen und dafür eine noch leisere Karte erhalten.


----------



## Deep Thought (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Axonia schrieb:


> Hey, das sollte kein Angriff sein.



Hab ich auch nicht so empfunden. 



efdev schrieb:


> du kannst ja erst mal nach den temps der graka schauen und ggf. eine eigene lüfterkurve mit dem afterburner machen so kriege ich meiner 460 auch leise.



Ok, ich werde das mal probieren.

Größere Lüfter sind trotzdem noch nicht vom Tisch. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich damit vielleicht nur andere Dinge kompensieren möchte...


----------



## Horilein (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Ich finde ja das die Hersteller in der Pflicht sind. Abgesehn von der Diskusion. Die packens doch echt nicht für 300€ und mehr ne !LEISE! HD 7950 zu verkaufen. Frechheit.
Die Asus 7870 war leise hatte aber so ihre Temperaturprobleme und von meiner VTX3D 7950 fang ich gar nicht erst an^^. Staubsauger.....
Wenn z.B. ASUS sich schon nen Trippleslot leistet und dann nicht mal das richtig Leise ist könnte sich auch ein Hersteller bei EKL oder so melden und was bauen lassen.
Was aber die Gewinnmaximierung schmälert...oO. Ich hätte für eine !LEISE! kühle 7950 gern 330€ ausgegeben. Macht von der preiswertesten HD 7950 bis 330€ ca 80€.
Dafür sollte doch was gehn, zumal die Asus ja auch schon um die 300 gekostet hat. Ich persönlich kann nicht verstehn wie Hersteller der Marke VTX3D noch am Markt bestehn können.
Die Freude über den guten Preis dauert nicht halb so lang wie der Ärger über die schlechte Ware.....


----------



## Axonia (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

_Nun jetzt muss man aber sagen, dass man das schlecht vergleichen kann.
Die Tahiti Chips werden nun mal wärmer. Ist halt so : / 
Und die __Pitcairn Chips haben halt Glück, haben aber weniger Leistung.
Warum die Karten so laut werden ... naja.
Ich denke die Asus Karte ist schon gut dabei, insofern man nicht OC betreibt. 
Ein Peter ist allerdings auch mal wieder ein ganz anderes Kaliber als der normale Asus Kühler.
Aber je effizienter und stromsparender die Karten werden, desto leiser werden sie auch. Mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt.
Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, ne Nvidia oder AMD @Stock, dann noch undervolten sind schon echt leise.
Da kann man nicht meckern. Ab einer gewissen Temperatur schreien die Lüfter aber nur noch und das ist dann echt mehr als nervig.
Ich bin es mit dem Artic Hybrid aus dem Weg gegangen, nun höre ich leise die Pumpe  Aber okay damit kann ich leben. 
_


----------



## Horilein (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*



Axonia schrieb:


> _Nun jetzt muss man aber sagen, dass man das schlecht vergleichen kann.
> Die Tahiti Chips werden nun mal wärmer. Ist halt so : /
> Und die __Pitcairn Chips haben halt Glück, haben aber weniger Leistung.
> Warum die Karten so laut werden ... naja.
> ...



Ja, recht hast Du. Ich hätte trozdem als Kunde gern die Wahl ob ich was richtig Leises oder was richtig billiges Kaufen will.
Wie z.B. Deine, jetzt fertige Karte.


----------



## Axonia (11. Mai 2013)

Horilein schrieb:


> Ja, recht hast Du. Ich hätte trozdem als Kunde gern die Wahl ob ich was richtig Leises oder was richtig billiges Kaufen will.
> Wie z.B. Deine, jetzt fertige Karte.



Okay, da musst ich dir auch Recht geben. 
Als Kunde hat man leider keine Möglichkeit, selbst wenn man mehr ausgeben will ne extrem leise Karte bekommen. 
Warten wir also ab was die Zukunft zeigt. 
Es kann nur besser werden


----------



## ebastler (14. März 2014)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Sorry für das Thread-Ausgraben, aber das muss ich loswerden: Sehr tolle Idee, danke vielmals für das Teilen!

Glaubt ihr, man kann auch den Radialquirl eines Referenzdesigns (um genau zu sein, des Slot Blower Kühlers meiner 660Ti, entsprechend dem der GTX680) durch einen (außen) angebrachten 92mm Axiallüfter ersetzen? Meine 660Ti etwas leiser kriegen wäre schon interessant... Bei >100% Power Target fallen mir die Ohren ab


----------



## Horilein (20. März 2014)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Bilder Deiner Karte helfen uns schon etwas weiter


----------



## ebastler (20. März 2014)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Einmal Karte mit Haube, einmal ohne, und einmal verbaut im Gammelcase 

Ist halt der GTX 680 Stock Quirl, der da drauf steckt.
Glaubt ihr, man kann da ohne einen Nachrüstkühler was machen?
Bin ein recht geschickter Bastler (Hobbyelektroniker) und habe ne recht gut ausgestattete Werkstatt, wobei das da eh weniger von Belang ist.

Mir schwebt da was vor, wie einen 92mm Lüfter durch den Boden des Cases einsaugen lassen, dann ein dichter Lufttunnel direkt auf die originale Lüfteröffnung, originalen Quirl raus.

Das sollte das Gerät ohne große Modifikationen an der Karte bereits gut leiser machen, aber reicht der statische Druck eines kleinen Axiallüfters für so ein Kühlerkonzept aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horilein (21. März 2014)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Sieht recht schwierig aus. Ich denk da kommste um nen extra Kühler nich rum....


----------



## Bastian90 (12. September 2014)

*AW: ASUS HD7950 DCUII V2 das flüstern beibringen?*

Ich habe mal nen TuT gemacht für die Belegung etc. > [Guide] ASUS Radeon/GeForce 5 Pin PWM Lüfter Pinout & Steuerung √


----------



## Sascha1971 (12. September 2014)

Wow gute Idee. Gut gemacht


----------

